# Nite Rider Micro Lumina 850 Helmet Mount Options??



## RiltonHuggles (Feb 21, 2019)

Greetings all!

I recently purchased a Nite Rider Lumina Micro 850 as my helmet light (to be paired with my Nite Rider Lumina 1200 Boost, which I use on my bar).

I don't, however, like the Nite Rider mounting system for the bar mount (I am looking for a solution for this) and I don't want to mount it on my helmet by purchasing the optional Nite Rider helmet mount. 

Therefore I am looking for alternative solutions. 

I know you can buy a Nite Rider Go Pro mount by K-Edge, which I am looking into (seems pricey IMO). Just wondering - since I have never owned a GoPro, if I simply buy a GoPro helmet mount, would the Nite Rider 850 attach to the GoPro mount, which this attachment from K-Edge? I was trying to look at the GoPro helmet mount pictures online to see how it attaches.

Any insight or advice into this would be great!

Thanks in advance...


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

RiltonHuggles said:


> Greetings all!
> 
> I recently purchased a Nite Rider Lumina Micro 850 as my helmet light (to be paired with my Nite Rider Lumina 1200 Boost, which I use on my bar).
> 
> ...


Gloworm Gopro helmet mount is the best add on helmet mount I've use for heavier lights (as in anything self-contained). Mounts with velcro straps that thread through the vent holes in the helmet and should work fine with the K-edge adapter. Fit and stability depend a lot on helmet and vent locations so compatibility never guaranteed until you try it.
Mole

https://www.action-led-lights.com/collections/gloworm-parts-and-accessories/products/gloworm-universal-helmet-mount


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

Here are some pictures of the K-Edge lumina mount as well as a Bestek mount from Amazon that looks like a normal lumina mount but has the gopro tabs on the bottom.

Don't know why the pictures are showing up sideways, but you get the idea on the mounts. One thing, if you use a K-Edge go big bar mount or one of their under garmin mounts, you will need to use an allen wrench to tighten things enough so the light doesn't sag if using the lumina K-edge adapter - you can't tighten it snug enough with a thumb screw.


----------



## RiltonHuggles (Feb 21, 2019)

Thanks MRMOLE and KingOfTheHill!

Ok, it looks like I have a couple of options. 

And thanks for the info, as again, I am brand new to this. I don't have (or have never used) a GoPro, so their mounts are new to me.

Just to clarify, in order to mount my Micro 850 to a helmet, I would need the K-Edge adaptor, correct? And then, I would also need something to attach the K-Edge Adaptor to the helmet strap? Is this correct? Either something like a Glo Worm or the Bestek mount?

Do I have this correct?

Thanks again!


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

RiltonHuggles said:


> Thanks MRMOLE and KingOfTheHill!
> 
> Ok, it looks like I have a couple of options.
> 
> ...


I do not know if you have seen both the GoPro and the NiteRider helmet mount.
Curious though, what will the GoPro helmet mount give you that the NiteRider light will not?

I have the NightRider mounted to the helmet and it's fine. Perhaps with the GoPro you can position the light to a slightly different angle?

Anyway, just curious what you find different/better about the GoPro design.


----------



## RiltonHuggles (Feb 21, 2019)

Good point!

I have never used any type of a Go Pro mount, so I am not sure what it offers (and maybe its not ideal), but I hear a lot of good things about it.

I do use the Lumina mount (that came with my 1200) on the bars and I am not a huge fan of the way it connects (i find it not sucure on the sliding rail attacement). I figured it would be the same on the helmet mount?

And based on seeing pictures of the Lumina helmet mount, it seems to sit really high on the helmet, something I would like to avoid.

How are you finding the Lumina mount on your helmet?



Forest Rider said:


> I do not know if you have seen both the GoPro and the NiteRider helmet mount.
> Curious though, what will the GoPro helmet mount give you that the NiteRider light will not?
> 
> I have the NightRider mounted to the helmet and it's fine. Perhaps with the GoPro you can position the light to a slightly different angle?
> ...


----------



## RiltonHuggles (Feb 21, 2019)

Also, I should add, I live in Canada. I haven't been able to sound a Nite Rider helmet mount online in Canada. I can find cheaper Go Pro mounts online from Canada, making it a lot more affordable. Oterwise, i am forced to buy the Nite Rider mount from the US (in US funds) and by the time I pay for shipping...its almost as much as the light!



Forest Rider said:


> I do not know if you have seen both the GoPro and the NiteRider helmet mount.
> Curious though, what will the GoPro helmet mount give you that the NiteRider light will not?
> 
> I have the NightRider mounted to the helmet and it's fine. Perhaps with the GoPro you can position the light to a slightly different angle?
> ...


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

I can't help you with the GoPro solution but it sounds like you have it sorted...and the pics above from KingoftheHill should clarify.

You mentioned above you don't like the NightRider helmet mount, but they act the same as the GoPro helmet mount.

I was curious if you felt the GoPro mount could be superior but without seeing the similarities between the two. 
Pics of mine mounted on my helmet.

Now I understand that you are also having a hard time sourcing one from NightRider as well. That makes sense as to why not to choose that one.

As for how well do I like it, I think it works fine. Because of the design of my helmet it is somewhat limiting to get it aimed forward enough at times so I just tilt my head up a little is all.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

RiltonHuggles said:


> Good point!
> 
> I have never used any type of a Go Pro mount, so I am not sure what it offers (and maybe its not ideal), but I hear a lot of good things about it.
> 
> ...





> Also, I should add, I live in Canada. I haven't been able to sound a Nite Rider helmet mount online in Canada. I can find cheaper Go Pro mounts online from Canada, making it a lot more affordable. Oterwise, i am forced to buy the Nite Rider mount from the US (in US funds) and by the time I pay for shipping...its almost as much as the light!


My first thought is to get the NR helmet mount at your local bike shop. They're available in 99% of the shops here in the US but that may not be the case in Canada and you may not have a shop reasonably close to you also. The Gopro style mount has become kind of a universal mounting system for lights/accessories so the advantage is additional options for a helmet mount. It won't fix the "high mounting" problem you mentioned and may even make it worse from looking at he pictures of the NR mount. High mounted on the top of the helmet (necessitated by the shape/layout of the light) is just the nature of the beast when using typical self-contained cycling lights like the Lumina. If your willing to experiment I've heard that some just mount their lights to the top of the helmet without any mount (torch style) using velcro straps. I've never tried this or even seen it tried but imagine you could adjust vertical aim with rubber/foam shims under the front of the light. Would definitely be a PITA every time you had to remove the light and remount it (necessary to charge the Lumina) but materials would be cheap and would give lowest possible mounting and CG for best comfort. If you try this let us know how it worked.
Mole


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Forest Rider said:


> .......Pics of mine mounted on my helmet......


I don't think I have ever seen a light mounted so far back on a helmet. Is this because further forward doesn't work with the shape of your helmet or the vent locations?


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

Vancbiker said:


> I don't think I have ever seen a light mounted so far back on a helmet. Is this because further forward doesn't work with the shape of your helmet or the vent locations?


Mounted position is a combination of both, vents and helmet design.
The vents further forward are too far forward to properly aim the beam.
Having it so far back allows for aiming the beam further out front of me. It is not ideal but it works perfectly. I disconnect the mount (or at least loosen it if I am riding night rides weekly). Just to prevent the mount from being stabbed by the sharper part of the helmet.

I think when mounted further forward I am unable to tilt it back, either because the design of the helmet is too tall as it goes towards the back or maybe the mount hits the helmet before the limits of the NightRider mount. As shown, I can properly aim the light and still have a click or 2 to go.

I should secure the mount to another of my helmets to see if a forward position allows for proper aiming.


----------



## RiltonHuggles (Feb 21, 2019)

Thanks for the info and pics, Forest Rider! Actually, based on your pics, I am pleased that it doesn't sit high on the helmet with the NR mount. Interesting! I might see if I can source a NR mount and try it out for myself with my helmet.



Forest Rider said:


> I can't help you with the GoPro solution but it sounds like you have it sorted...and the pics above from KingoftheHill should clarify.
> 
> As for how well do I like it, I think it works fine. Because of the design of my helmet it is somewhat limiting to get it aimed forward enough at times so I just tilt my head up a little is all.


----------



## RiltonHuggles (Feb 21, 2019)

Vancbiker said:


> I don't think I have ever seen a light mounted so far back on a helmet. Is this because further forward doesn't work with the shape of your helmet or the vent locations?


Agreed! I thought the same thing...


----------



## RiltonHuggles (Feb 21, 2019)

MRMOLE said:


> My first thought is to get the NR helmet mount at your local bike shop. They're available in 99% of the shops here in the US but that may not be the case in Canada and you may not have a shop reasonably close to you also.
> Mole


Yeah, there are only two bike shops where I live and none carry the Nite Rider brand (so buying local is not an option for the light or helmet mount).

I am nervous - based on Forest Riders pics - of the limiting nature of the NR mount.

Is the Go Pro mount the same? Meaning, its fixed on your helmet and doesn't allow for modifications? I currently use a cheap amazon/ebay corded light mounted to my helmet with a vented strap. However, I am able to adjust the light on the helmet easily and quickly, which allows me to aim my beam out front to whatever position and depending on my head angle...

I guess this can't be done with the Nite Rider and Go Pro mount (wiht the K-edge adaptor?)


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

RiltonHuggles said:


> Yeah, there are only two bike shops where I live and none carry the Nite Rider brand (so buying local is not an option for the light or helmet mount).
> 
> I am nervous - based on Forest Riders pics - of the limiting nature of the NR mount.
> 
> ...











This an easy to see example of how the Gopor interface works. The 2 pronged male interface is on the back of this finned Gopro mount and fits into the 3 pronged female interface attached to the bar mount (for example only) and the allen screw holds both together but allows rotation around it so aim can be adjusted vertically. Same attachment system on the helmet mounted pictures (below) taken with 2 different helmet mounts with different attachment heights, rotated full up and down. As shown lower more forwardly mounted green helmet mount has much less ability to aim upwards because of the mounting height and shape of the light. Setup full up on the green helmet actually wouldn't be aimed high enough for me so to use this setup it would have to have the mount moved further towards the back so there was more downward slope on the helmet to clear the back of the light/mount. So pretty hard to predict how the NR mount will work with you setup (light length, helmet mount, vent positions) but hope these pictures will help you understand what your going to be dealing with and make a better informed decision.
Mole


----------



## RiltonHuggles (Feb 21, 2019)

MRMOLE said:


> This an easy to see example of how the Gopor interface works.


Thanks Mole!
This is perfect. Your pics REALLY helped me see how this works.
Based on this, I think I am going to try the Go Pro Mount system (on a couple of my helmets to see what works best for my needs). I have already followed up with Vancbiker for the barmount and will look for helmet mount options.

Do you suggest the Gloworm system as the first one to try (based on your link below)? Or something else from your pics below?

I tried to find the Bestek one as well, that Forest Rider mentioned, but I can't source it online.

Open to any suggestions!

Thanks!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

RiltonHuggles said:


> Thanks Mole!
> This is perfect. Your pics REALLY helped me see how this works.
> Based on this, I think I am going to try the Go Pro Mount system (on a couple of my helmets to see what works best for my needs). I have already followed up with Vancbiker for the barmount and will look for helmet mount options.
> 
> ...


The reason I mentioned the Gloworm mount is that it's the most stable strap-on helmet mount I have (to handle the weight of a self-contained light). The bell mount (red helmet in previous post) that came with that helmet is even more solid and a guaranteed workable solution but not very cost effective. Even the Gloworm mout is going to require you also purchase the K-Edge adapter. Here's some links.

https://www.amazon.com/Best-Tek-NiteRider-Helmet-Lumina/dp/B07L9KQN26/ref=asc_df_B07L9KQN26/?tag=bingshoppinga-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid={creative}&hvpos={adposition}&hvnetw=o&hvrand={random}&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl={devicemodel}&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4584138859569608&psc=1

https://www.action-led-lights.com/collections/gloworm-parts-and-accessories/products/gloworm-universal-helmet-mount

This seems like a lot of extra expense and effort for the convenience of running self-contained. The Niterider or Best Tek mount is most cost effective since you already own the 850. If you didn't I'd suggest looking at an individual battery/lighthead set up which I prefer over self-contained and its limitations.
Mole


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

MRMOLE said:


> ..... The bell mount (red helmet in previous post) that came with that helmet is even more solid and a guaranteed workable solution.....


The rise in the number of helmets available with an integral GoPro mount has been a driver for a big part of my GoPro adapter sales. I'm sure that it has been a factor for light manufacturers that have adopted GoPro compatible mounts or mount options too.


----------



## RiltonHuggles (Feb 21, 2019)

MRMOLE said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Best-Tek-NiteRider-Helmet-Lumina/dp/B07L9KQN26/ref=asc_df_B07L9KQN26/?tag=bingshoppinga-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid={creative}&hvpos={adposition}&hvnetw=o&hvrand={random}&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl={devicemodel}&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4584138859569608&psc=1
> 
> https://www.action-led-lights.com/collections/gloworm-parts-and-accessories/products/gloworm-universal-helmet-mount
> 
> Mole


Thanks for the info, Mole.

I love the Best Tek option, however, when I click on that link, it brings me to Amazon.com site, and that Best Tek NR mount won't ship to Canada. And its not available on Amazon.ca. Argh. I am having a hard time sourcing these items in Canada to use with my NiteRider 850 (which I do have...)

Frustrating!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

RiltonHuggles said:


> Thanks for the info, Mole.
> 
> I love the Best Tek option, however, when I click on that link, it brings me to Amazon.com site, and that Best Tek NR mount won't ship to Canada. And its not available on Amazon.ca. Argh. I am having a hard time sourcing these items in Canada to use with my NiteRider 850 (which I do have...)
> 
> Frustrating!


Sorry I'm not being much help. Sounds like being in Canada certainly complicated shipping issues. Not sure where you got your light but no doubt they can get you a NR mount which I know isn't your first choice but may end being the best choice if it's not possible to source the other mount options. 
Mole


----------



## RiltonHuggles (Feb 21, 2019)

I actually purchased it in the UK (Chain Reaction), and it doesn't appear that they also sell the NR mount. 

Thanks for the help though. I will try and source on elsewhere.


----------



## jnogan (Aug 15, 2006)

KingOfTheHill said:


> Here are some pictures of the K-Edge lumina mount as well as a Bestek mount from Amazon that looks like a normal lumina mount but has the gopro tabs on the bottom.
> 
> Don't know why the pictures are showing up sideways, but you get the idea on the mounts. One thing, if you use a K-Edge go big bar mount or one of their under garmin mounts, you will need to use an allen wrench to tighten things enough so the light doesn't sag if using the lumina K-edge adapter - you can't tighten it snug enough with a thumb screw.


Any problems or criticisms with the Best Tek mount?
Thanks in advance!


----------

